# Dazzle Picture from Video



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey to all you Hunters,
I just got off the Phone with ShortDrift and we were going over things that we are going to do this weekend. Fishing, Work, Fishing, Park Cars, Eat, Attend the Fest, and Fish!!!! Sounds like a great Weekend!!!
Anyway, Ron brought up that Deer season is fast approaching, Wow, This will be my 39th year of Bow Hunting, Where did they all go? So I thought I would share a Picture of a 2000 Buck that was Taken off Video by
Dazzle Software. My brother was video taping for me, the deer was under him and about 26 yards from me. It is not very good Quality, But you can make it out. 
Besides the Deer, There is one other thing in the Picture, Can you Make it out......  Good Hunting,,,,, Stan


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

OK, whats in the picture besides the deer?


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

is that a huge knot on his shoulder? thats the only thing i can see.

Bub


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Guys!!!
I thought I would include a Picture that was taken Later. And the other object in the photo is not on the Deer!!!! The Deer only went 60 Yards. Stan


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Looks like an arrow is comin in from the right . Looks like it was going to be a perfect shot, maybe just a little high.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Chopiq!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YOUR AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
On my way to the Hog Fest Site,,,,,,,, Going Walleye fishing this afternoon when the work is done!!!!!!!!!!! Stan


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Invisible arrow ? I don't see it, someone highlight it....


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't see it either. The thing I see is maybe something at about the 4 o'clock position showing under his neck. If that is what I am seeing it appears that it would hit in front of the shoulder. I guess if someone could highlight it that would be great.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Guys,
Thanks for the replies. I just got home late last night from the hawg fest, fishing, and visiting a family in Parma.
Here is another picture that will help you see the arrow! It is in the lower right hand corner. Compare the Pics!!!! Since I took the Picture off off video tape, the picture is very poor quality, and remember that the arrow in going around 250 Feet per Second...... Good Hunting!! Stan


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

That's cool Stan, I see the arrow now! Man bet that deer was wishin he could have moved a little faster! Stan, is your video camera digital?


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

My Camera!!!!!
I am now on my fourth Video camera (All Sony) and it is analog. I have been Video taping all Types of Hunting, Fishing, Sporting events, as well as any type of gathering (Parties, weddings, memorials, parades, vacations) including the birth of my brothers oldest daughter. I have hundreds of tapes and several that I have never watched. I hope to get a digital this fall or next spring.  You Guys are Awesome  Say Hello to Lori!!!  
Thanks, Stan


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I was going to say, if it were digital you could get some real clear pictures for the web. My Sony Digital Camcorder(I think Model DCR-TRV22) works great and I can download the video right to my PC, make DVD's, grab still shots like you did, etc. I hope Santa Claus brings one your way because you will love it!

What I think is really cool is that I can hook up the digital camera to my Aqua Vue Underwater camera and record what I see. It's pretty neat to do that on Erie and see the fish come right up to the camera!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I actually do see the arrow in there now. That is where I was suspecting it to be before but it is hard to make out. However, the second photo helps show it. That is pretty cool. We have talked in prior years about taping hunts but have never done it. That give me the itch again to do it.


----------

